# skinnin' shed



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

I have started to become interseted in putting up my own furs. The only hang up is i dont have a place to dry my pelts on the stretcher. How have you overcome this problem without building a whole new shed. My garage is not heated.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Heat the garage. oke:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

bring them in the house


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Sask hunter said:


> bring them in the house


yep. been doing mine in a small room in the basement. carcasses go in-out a small window. fan and dehumidifier keep the smell down.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

in the house...
yeah that'll work as long as the wife doesn't get a flea on her. Then s will hit the fan. Don't let her catch you using the drier to tumble fur either. If you're single, hell do it in the kitchen if you'd like.

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

When I do mine I skin and flesh them in the garage. After a few days I take them in and strech them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Heat the garage. oke:


 :laugh:


----------

